# I need a list of  the top ten Elgin bicycle's.



## fxo550 (Dec 1, 2012)

1-bluebird?
2-robin?
3-twin 60? 
4-
5
6
7
8
9
10 etc.

please help with this,,just elgin bikes please


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2012)

Miss America's are pretty nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Of course any list like this is purely subjective but I'll play:

Bluebird
Robin
Falcon gotta have the Wildcat siren though (don't think the first year did?)
Skylark
Miss America
Blackhawk
Twin 20 with Mussleman 2spd suicide shifter
The rest don't matter to me....V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Dec 1, 2012)

Bluebird
Robin
Twin 60
Twin bar 4star
Skylark
Miss America 
Black hawk
Falcon


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 1, 2012)

....gull....


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 1, 2012)

1- shaft drive robin
2- 35-37 bulebird
3- gull
4- twin 60 and 50
5- robin
6- blackhawk
7- 38 bluebird deluxe
8- twinbar 4 star
9- skylark
10- miss America 
11- twin 20-40
12- falcon

Nick.


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine!  

'39 Sports Model


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2012)

depends if you are talking actual "Elgins" or Sears-Roebuck in general...
 S/R:
Blue bird
Robin
Chief
Blackhawk
Falcon
Napoleon
Twinbars, high #'s first
1943's (rare)
early moto's
??????????


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 1, 2012)

Good discussion! We should start these lists on the other specific brands as well.

My take:


1- 35'-37' Bluebird
2- Robin
3- Twin-Bar 4-Star
4- Blackhawk
5- Skylark
6- Miss America!
7- Falcon
8- Ladies 4-Star Deluxe
9- Oriole
10- 39'-41' Deluxe Tank


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> ....gull....




Good call!!!


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 1, 2012)

Is this 1938 elgin bluebird on ebay for $6,000 on the top 10?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 1, 2012)

fxo550 said:


> Is this 1938 elgin bluebird on ebay for $6,000 on the top 10?




its on my top ten, its my number 1 but I  already have mine. Some may say its (not a real bluebird) but
I think it has a better design then the 1935-37. bad thing about the one on ebay is, its a standard 38 not a deluxe. It was was a standard but he tryed to make it a deluxe. below is my bluebird


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 1, 2012)

What does it say about a brand where are many different top 10's, a struggle to trim down to 10, and have multiple ladies models break into some top 10's in a male hobby? 

A 38 bluebird would make my top 10 (in gunmetal gray) and I've said in before, but if it wasn't for it's predessor, it would separate itself even further.
A 38 bluebird is a real bluebird.

Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 1, 2012)

bricycle said:


> depends if you are talking actual "Elgins" or Sears-Roebuck in general...
> S/R:
> Blue bird
> Robin
> ...




Don't really understand what you mean by "actual "Elgins"" could you please explain?


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> its on my top ten, its my number 1 but I  already have mine. Some may say its (not a real bluebird) but
> I think it has a better design then the 1935-37. bad thing about the one on ebay is, its a standard 38 not a deluxe. It was was a standard but he tryed to make it a deluxe. below is my bluebird
> View attachment 75427View attachment 75428




Nice bike Nicknator!! Is that sprocket correct for the bike?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 1, 2012)

fxo550 said:


> Nice bike Nicknator!! Is that sprocket correct for the bike?




I believe I have spent more time finding out info on this bike then a lot of others.
Yes the sprocket is correct for a fall catalog 1938 bluebird.
the bluebird in 1938 came in a lot of different ways.

1st. The fall catalog had a different sprocket then the spring, the spring had a solid sprocket 
as the fall had a star sprocket.

2nd. The 38 came in 3 different paint colors, cream, gun metal grey and red

3rd. there are two different styles deluxe and standard bluebirds, the (Fall) standard had no inner built in light and would have a torpedo light on the fender instead of a ornament as the (Spring) standard did have the built in tank light and would have the ornament, both (Fall) and (Spring) deluxes had built in lights.

4th. The (Spring) standard came with kick stand as the (Fall) standard came with a drop stand, both (Fall) and (Spring) deluxes came with kick stands.

5th. the (Spring) standard has a different rack then the (Fall) standard, both (Fall) and spring deluxes have the deluxe rack.

6th. the (Spring) standard has a speedo as the (Fall) standard has a bezel instead, both (Fall) and (Spring) deluxes had speedos.

7th. the (Spring) standard came with the deluxe goose-neck as the (Fall) came with a standard goose-neck, both (Spring) and (Fall) deluxes had deluxe goose-necks.

8th. The main Thing that will tell you if its a deluxe is if there are switches right below where the speedo would be,
As seen in the picture below. If it does not have these switch holes it is not a deluxe or a early (Spring) standard.




Nick.


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> I believe I have spent more time finding out info on this bike then a lot of others.
> Yes the sprocket is correct for a fall catalog 1938 bluebird.
> the bluebird in 1938 came in a lot of different ways.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info.Do you know what is the correct stem,grips,pedals for my twin bar 20? Pictures A plus? thanks.

Freddie


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for doing all of the leg work Nickanator!!  That makes mine a Fall bike.. Speedo delete plate and Delta front load ..Not sure if it had a drop stand..I have a replated "deluxe" stand for it  and an original chainguard


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Now there's some patina for ya! Cool bike V/r Shawn


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> View attachment 75435View attachment 75438View attachment 75436View attachment 75437




Nickinator thanks a lot.

Freddie


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 2, 2012)

bikesnbuses said:


> Thanks for doing all of the leg work Nickanator!!  That makes mine a Fall bike.. Speedo delete plate and Delta front load ..Not sure if it had a drop stand..I have a replated "deluxe" stand for it
> 
> 
> Thank you. It took awhile to compile all the work I did for mine and thought I would share the info, mine is also a (Fall) bike but I am missing the front loader torpedo. If I could ask could you make a machine shop copy the metal piece that goes on the goose-neck and fits in be twine the tank and goose-neck (pic below).
> ...


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2012)

I've got a speedo blank plate for sale.  Catfish


----------



## oldwhizzer (Dec 6, 2012)

*top 5*

Have to include 1939 Elgin Girls Worlds Fair Bike in Top 5..


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2012)

oldwhizzer said:


> Have to include 1939 Elgin Girls Worlds Fair Bike in Top 5..




I'm not familiar with this model--Pic? V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 6, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not familiar with this model--Pic? V/r Shawn




Same bike as the Miss America listed above. Neither title is what the bike was originally called.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Same bike as the Miss America listed above. Neither title is what the bike was originally called.




I kinda thought thats what it was. I think the MA was actually called the "Deluxe Equipped Elgin for Girls". V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2012)

That's why I usually refer to it as a "Miss America". Whatever you call it, it's a very unique bike. Love all the sheetmetal. Not sure she could be nominated as Miss America tho, being as portly and heavy as she is. Big girls need love too I guess.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 6, 2012)

*No no*



fordmike65 said:


> That's why I usually refer to it as a "Miss America". Whatever you call it, it's a very unique bike. Love all the sheetmetal. Not she could be nominated as Miss America tho, being as portly and heavy as she is. Big girls need love too I guess.




That is NOT the bike he is talking about. The bike was a special bike made especially for the 1939 Worlds fair. Special stand, badges,fender ornament & colors there is only one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok. Any pics?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> Don't really understand what you mean by "actual "Elgins"" could you please explain?




Elgin's are Elgins(profound statement)...but their were other Sears & Roebucks, some offered at the same time as the "actual Elgins"


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 6, 2012)

Well then there's some confusion. There have been several occurrences of the "Miss America" bike being referred to as the "World's Fair" bike.


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Robin*

I have just recently become a fan of elgins in fact just bought my first elgin a  35-37 motoballoon but i have to say seeing a restored bluebird deluxe up next to a fully restored shaft driven robin the robin wins everytime in my book. I know they are not quite as rare but they float my boat. I bet the seriously nice original ones are awesome up close. If anyone ever comes across a ratty one i would love the chance to buy one. I have a friend that has a really nice rstored one for sale in ohio if anyone is looking its just out of my league money wise at this date. Im only in my 20's got to save some of the best bikes for later on in life.


----------

